# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Zencube, smart lamp, LIFE, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - thezencube.com

vimeo.com/zencube

facebook.com/lifehomedecor

twitter.com/Zencube_Net

"Zencube: The coolest, healthiest, smart lamp" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Zencube - Nature in a Cube
May 26, 2016




> Enhance your mood. Energize your mind. Enrich your environment.
> Introducing Zencube, the world's coolest, healthiest, purifying lamp.
> Enjoy the wonderful benefits of the natural world, in the comfort of your own home. All in one stylish cube. Look good. Feel great.
> Zencube is the world's first smart Himalayan salt lamp. Not only can you change the colour of the lamp via your smartphone, you can bask in the beautiful glow of nature. It’s the best of the natural world in one stylish, modern package and all the benefits of a Himalayan salt lamp with none of the drawbacks.

----------


## Airicist

Zencube - A look inside
June 12, 2016

----------

